# Let us show that the answers agree



## hhtt

Let us show that the answers agree:çözümlerin aynı olduğunu gösterelim. Çeviri ve başlık doğru mu? Hoşçakalın.


----------



## themadprogramer

Evet anlaşılır


----------



## Younis

Cevaplarda hemfikir olduğumuzu gösterelim or cevaplarımız aynı mı bakalım are correct as well.


----------



## themadprogramer

Buradaki "agree" yazar ile okur için değil, iki farklı cevabın uymunu kast ediyor.


----------



## Euphoria.

Let us = Let's

O yüzden Younis'in dediği bana daha iyi geldi. Çözümlerin aynı olduğunu gösterelim çok zorlama bir çeviri olmuş bence.


----------



## themadprogramer

Hayır, Younis'in cevabının sorunu az önce belirttiğim gibi "agreement"'ın yazar ile okur arasında olduğunu sayıyor. Ancak cümlede anlaşılan daha önce belirtilmiş 2 cevabın aynı olduğunu veya birbirini tasdik ettiği.


----------



## Euphoria.

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> Hayır, Younis'in cevabının sorunu az önce belirttiğim gibi "agreement"'ın yazar ile okur arasında olduğunu sayıyor. Ancak cümlede anlaşılan daha önce belirtilmiş 2 cevabın aynı olduğunu veya birbirini tasdik ettiği.



Yukarıdaki İngilizce cümle bir yana siz Türkçe konuşurken "Çözümlerin aynı olduğunu gösterelim." der misiniz? Ben demem şahsen. "Çözümler aynı mı bakalım/kontrol edelim." gibi şeyler derim. Bir de yazar ile okur arasında demişsiniz. Onu nerden anladığınızı merak ettim açıkçası.


----------



## themadprogramer

Younis said:


> Cevaplarda hemfikir olduğumuzu gösterelim or cevaplarımız aynı mı bakalım



Younis, farklı anladı. 

hhht'nin  cümlesi kulağa hoş gelmeyebilir ama gene de doğru. Ancak kabul ediyorum  ki seninkini tercih eder ya da "Cevapların biribirini doğruladığını/  tasdik ettiğini gösterelim" flan derdim


----------

